# Research Paper



## disaffected6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola,

I'm writing a research paper about Squatting as a global movement but haven't really formulated a thesis to narrow it down more than that. I've found some good stuff but I was hoping you folks had some specific literature in mind that I should check out while I'm trying to come up with something good to write. any suggestions at all for this thing would be dandy 

Thanks


----------

